# Should I use a night light?



## Blingy

Hi all! I have been thinking more and more about night frights and am wondering if a little plug in night light would help to lessen the chances of my birds having them? They haven't had any frights to date, but a few times I have heard them moving around their cage after I've gone to bed. I know budgies have terrible eye sight in the dark and I'd hate for them to hurt themselves. On the other hand, I don't want a night light to interrupt their sleep or stop them from getting a full, decent nights sleep. Does anyone use a nightlight? Are they better off without one and in complete darkness? If I get a night light, I'm looking at something very small, not a bright table lamp or a floor lamp. Below is a pic of the kind I'm looking at. I apologise ahead of time if the pic doesn't work as I have trouble uploading pictures.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Night lights are very helpful in preventing night frights and I highly recommend using them.

I always use night lights for all of my birds. I use the type similar to the one in the picture you posted and it works out very well.

I cover my cages top and three sides with about 1/4 of the front of the cage covered as shown in the (very old!) picture below.









​*


----------



## Blingy

Thank you for your reply FaeryBee. I think I'll get a nightlight and give it a go. I can always stop using it if it keeps the little terrors awake. My cage is a corner cage so 2 sides are against walls and the rounded front is facing the lounge room. At night I just cover the front so that they get a bit of air flow around the back. The top is covered also. I could leave part of the front uncovered, but that side of the cage faces my bedroom and I wonder if they'll be woken up every time I get up to go to the bathroom through the night? I know they already hear me when I get up, but at least the cover shields them a little against the movement and the little bit of light (I use a small torch when I get up through the night to try to minimise disturbing them). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*You could just clip a portion of the bottom of the front cover over so the light from the night light goes in there.
You getting up and using your torch light shouldn't bother them much. 
I have all of my bird cages in my bedroom and I'm up multiple times during the night.
I have a night light in the bedroom and one in the bathroom so I don't need the torch to see. *


----------



## Blingy

Great idea! I'll give that a shot and see how they go. Thanks for the advice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

